# Dokken dummies smell



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

:shock:
My one year old dokken mallard dummies smell like they have been sprayed by a tom cat. The cell foam takes up and holds water. I don?t always have time to totally dry from one training session to another.
My training buddies aren?t pleased. Does anyone have any ideas.?
It has been suggested I soak in bleach. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

mine smell also, the best thing is to hang them up somehow and let them dry. If not, your dokken will smell like and ol tom cat.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

They roped me in too. 

But they are just a bumper. Nothing more. Throw marks with the $4 bumpers or buy birds and a freezer. Mine are all thrown in the trash except for a goose my wife bought the dog for Christmas. That thing doesn't get used much, too heavy. 

Brian


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

This is weird. Mine sit in a 5 gal bucket all the time in the back of my truck. Get wet about 4 times a week and have never smelled this way. I think some of the more recently manufactured ones smell bad. I have heard this from a good number of people. I have had mine about 4 years and they never smell like cat pi$$.


----------



## goodawgz (Dec 16, 2005)

*dokken smell*

Mine as well have never smelled, I keep them in a bucket in the training van, never hand them out to try or anything and they are fine. But they are also a couple years old. Also if someone has a goose dokken they dont use anymore that is in good shape let me know, I would be interested in buying it.
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Mine stunk - I posted to the list about this some time ago. Now when I'm done I let them air dry either in the sun or, in the winter, just hang in the garage.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've had mine for a minimum of 3 years, don't smell although they aren't as "bright" as the use to be. :? 

I like them for days I don't have the real deal and have a super long mark.

I have a Goose DFT, only retrieved a few times in the yard by Flash - make an offer.

FOM


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

It's not just the new ones. I bought mine in 1999 and they've stunk like cat urine since the first time they got wet.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Did you use scent? That may be the problem.

No smell on ours either.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

CrossCreek said:


> Did you use scent? That may be the problem.
> 
> No smell on ours either.


nope, i never scented it?


----------



## Duckhunter_ (Feb 15, 2005)

Mine also smell, but I rubbed them down with real ducks for scent.
I believe the problem is they are to porus. Mine soak up water like a sponge. 

I still use them everyday, so it is a problem I live with.

I also have some Armadillo foam brand ducks, they do not soak water up, and do not smell.

I like the dokken's rope connected style head better than the one piece Armadillo style, but overall like the Armadillo's better.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Mine don't smell, but I never put any of my bumpers (of any kind) in a fully enclosed bag or container after they have been used. Even if they weren't used in the water on that particular day, I want the dog slobber and dew from the grass to air dry off of them. I use a mesh net bag and an open ended collapsible bin to hold mine...maybe that is why they don't smell. Dokkens are great IMO, but I can't wait to get my hands on one of the new Avery ATB's for comparison. I hear they are quite a bit different.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind is the smell starts after they have been water logged and not properly dried or left out in the sun for extended periods. The foam will break down if not properly cared for. My suggestion iis to step on them after water use to get exccess water out and air dry in the shade. The sun will bleach the color and break down the foam quicker. I have done this to my Armadillo foam prducts for over a yr now and still have very good color and no smell or break down of the foam. I did not do this with my Dokkens and and after about 6 months they stink like a litter box and look like hell.


----------



## KEukaFlyer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mine smell, too. I keep them in a rubbermade crate in the back of the truck that has holes drilled into it for air. I did inject them with scent a few times...may have something to do with it. I have started to air dry them but I think its too late. I bought them last year.

I read a review on the new Avery ones, has anybody tried them yet?? what do you think?

J


----------



## sawpgh (Aug 16, 2006)

My Dokkens recently began to smelly horribly, too. I made the mistake of putting them in a bucket while still wet, closing the lid on the bucket, and then leaving it in my truck bed for two days during a stretch of 90 degree heat (yes, I know - bad idea; not very thoughtful on my part). I called the number on Dokken's website and asked if they had any recommendation for cleaning the DFTs. It was suggested to me to use a combination of hot water, a touch of dish soap (just to make the water a bid sudsy), 1/4 cup baking soda and some hydrogen peroxide. She said to let the dokkens sit in that overnight, rinse the next day and let them dry thoroughly. I haven't tried it yet (just called yesterday), but I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## sawpgh (Aug 16, 2006)

My Dokkens recently began to smelly horribly, too. I made the mistake of putting them in a bucket while still wet, closing the lid on the bucket, and then leaving it in my truck bed for two days during a stretch of 90 degree heat (yes, I know - bad idea; not very thoughtful on my part). I called the number on Dokken's website and asked if they had any recommendation for cleaning the DFTs. It was suggested to me to use a combination of hot water, a touch of dish soap (just to make the water a bid sudsy), 1/4 cup baking soda and some hydrogen peroxide. She said to let the dokkens sit in that overnight, rinse the next day and let them dry thoroughly. I haven't tried it yet (just called yesterday), but I'll let you know if it works.


----------

